# wheels



## reece (Oct 9, 2006)

what do everyone think of these wheels and will they fit an r33
18x9.5 ET-35 HOLE-5 P.C.D-114.3


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

i think they look absolutly immense!! not sure of the fitment though, sorry!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great looking wheels, as per above I dont know if they will fit either. Sorry


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

They would be sucked in too far at -35 I think personally.


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

PCD is correct , not sure of off set though


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

You need a ET12 offset or something close.

ET35 will sit too far in the arches!


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

the are gorgeous, i'll be buying a set for my R32 gtr in the spring. they sell spacers etc if they'l need spacing out. on there main page is a set of the Ultralite WP-755-NURBURGRING on a R34 gtr and sit out nicely.

i wont be getting mine as dark though


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

without taking over your thread, I was thinking of getting this wheel on my next car.
Work Varianza T1S
















But I like your wheel, looks cool.
I would suggest spacers in any case .


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

they look cracking, but you will definitely need 20-25mm spacers for them to look right in the arches.


----------



## reece (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks for your replys


----------



## jackadoodledo (Feb 10, 2003)

i have these wheels, you would need spacers though

EDIT:

this is fitted with 25mm spacers all round on my s14


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

you need et12 or 15


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sonyaddict (Sep 7, 2005)

*Ultralite Hikari*

You will need 25mm ultralite spacers... only £50 a pair 

I think Ultralite wheels (SpD Automotive Ltd) will supply you a discounted set with a wheel and tyre deal either with them or an approaved seller on here.

Paul the MD of SPD runs the Daiki same offset on his R34 GTR VPSEC

Ask one of the dealers like Abbey,SRB or Rising etc.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I noticed that they have started doing the Nur 755's in 17" at long last, just a shame they are only 8" wide. 

Good info Sonyaddict


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Come on Guy ( Sonyaddict) Dont be so secretive... your one of the Opo's at Ultralite..so you should know for sure 

Nice wheel though... what is quality like!?


----------

